# Bird Photos



## Silver Hawk

I know we have a "Bug Photos" topic, but do we have a bird related one? :huh:

I managed to snap a couple of photos of our Jay through the kitchen window this morning. They are shy birds, so it's always a little difficult but he seems so keen on these nuts...


----------



## jbw

Two i managed to take of a robin.


----------



## badgersdad

That sparrowhawk's a beauty. Here's a yellow wagtail taken with a phone through binoculars - not a great pic but I'm working on the technique.










I'm not sure if this link will work. It's to the birdguides picture of the week - a buzzard tucking into a fox. Great photo but it might have changed to whatever the new photo of the week is.


----------



## rob3rto

Not a great pic compared to others here but decided to share just for the cheekiness and totally unshy nature of this bird.

Was sitting eating an icecream in Richmond Park, London when it landed on our table.

Now bare in mind it was taken by a ZTE Blade mobile so not great quality but since it was only 2ft away and didn't budge while posing for various shots.


----------



## trackrat

Best I can manage, happened to see this one having a drink from the garage gutter.


----------



## fernface

Thought i would add a couple of mine, albeit from a while back:







Roll on some decent weather!!


----------



## jbw

fernface said:


> Thought i would add a couple of mine, albeit from a while back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on some decent weather!!


Brilliant Pictures , well done!


----------



## fernface

Liking those goldfinch, i did manage to get them into my garden but had to stop feeding generally, attracted rats! It would be fair to describe this shot as a load of c..p


----------



## Roger the Dodger

fernface said:


> Liking those goldfinch, i did manage to get them into my garden but had to stop feeding generally, attracted rats! It would be fair to describe this shot as a load of c..p


Nice shot of the Red Kite taking a dump! That must have been one of those 'What the F**k?' pics when you realised what you'd got.....no-one could have posed that shot. We had one of these perched on a gate pier and it did exactly the same.....it was amazing the distance it managed to fire it!


----------



## fernface

lol, i had seen it before but must admit i was a bit taken aback. When i look at this pic it reminds me of the pics taken by the photographer bloke in the Omen, when he sees the jagged line pointing down to the priests neck


----------



## Alas

Took this yesterday. The Siskin, little chap on the left shouldn't be here just now but he's been about since Christmas. His wife is with him too but I can't get a picture of her.


----------



## fernface

Alas said:


> Took this yesterday. The Siskin, little chap on the left shouldn't be here just now but he's been about since Christmas. His wife is with him too but I can't get a picture of her.


You are so lucky to have the variety of birds visiting. Hope you dont mind me saying but if you placed a branch close to your feeders, you could get brilliant shots without the feeder becoming the focal point. The birds pretty much always land on the adjacent branch before actually jumping onto the feeders, regards Brian


----------



## Roger the Dodger

This Jay and Blackbird came down for some stale bread thrown on the lawn...



















...and we get the squirrels too...


----------



## Alas

fernface said:


> You are so lucky to have the variety of birds visiting. Hope you dont mind me saying but if you placed a branch close to your feeders, you could get brilliant shots without the feeder becoming the focal point. The birds pretty much always land on the adjacent branch before actually jumping onto the feeders, regards Brian


Just to the right of the feeder is the fence and behind that is the bushes. Most of the birds except the tits come through the bushes on to the fence and then the feeder. Reason being the sparrowhawks. If there is anything in the open that is well used, they target it. I used to have another feeder on my shed but had to take it down as the sparrowhawks were literally taking the birds off it as they had a clear run at speed. If they attack this feeder the birds have a chance to get into the bushes. Think its why I have so many birds. 

They still get their share though.


----------



## Foxdog

I personally don't mind the sparrow hawks taking one or two from around my feeder, I just wish they would target those thieving evil bars****s the jackdaws and magpies that abound around here.

:fox:


----------



## luckywatch

Foxdog said:


> I personally don't mind the sparrow hawks taking one or two from around my feeder, I just wish they would target those thieving evil bars****s the jackdaws and magpies that abound around here.
> 
> :fox:


 I have a Larsen trap for Magpies. Not a pleasant job but 100% effective............. :yes:

I have seen enough young defenseless birds and distressed parents up here to use it.


----------



## Alas

Foxdog said:


> I personally don't mind the sparrow hawks taking one or two from around my feeder, I just wish they would target those thieving evil bars****s the jackdaws and magpies that abound around here.
> 
> :fox:


Yep they are vicious gits. Seen them taking the chicks out the nests around here. We have a resident pair of crows (strange pairing of a black and a hoodie) and they tend to keep the magpies away. Also have a pair of buzzards nest about a couple of hundred yards behind the house who do their bit. The fights between the buzzards and the crows are fierce. Normally the buzzards allow themselves to be chased but when their yearly chick is starting to fly they are so protective and even the crows back off. Great to watch.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Went for a very pleasant walk around the ponds at Frensham Common, near Farnham, Surrey yesterday. It's a weird place...it feels like you're on the coast: there are kids building sand castles, several cordoned off safe areas for swimming...and loads of sand. There is also a lot of bird life, including this rather too friendly swan who spotted us on the shore and immediately paddles over to see us....


----------



## Alas

Okay mate - costs you a sandwich per photo. Pay up or I break your arm.


----------



## badgersdad

Foxdog said:


> I personally don't mind the sparrow hawks taking one or two from around my feeder, I just wish they would target those thieving evil bars****s the jackdaws and magpies that abound around here.
> 
> :fox:


Corvids are reputed to taste very bad. They are rarely eaten by anything else, including humans. Shame really, 'cos there are thousands of them around here.


----------



## Senninha

Alas said:


> Todays rota. The siskins have arrived en masse accompanied by a few chiffchaffs. One can be seen hanging on the feeder in the second pic.


Interested to hear that there are chiffchaffs already - always a nice sign of spring. From the photo you have goldfinches as well as siskins? Do you see any redpolls? Usually siskin and goldfinch means you have some pine trees around, and that often attracts redpoll also.


----------



## Gpts

Hope this works. Skomer a few weeks ago.


----------



## Odo

Seagull, probably


----------



## William_Wilson

Later,
William


----------



## Tugwell Gibson

Back garden lumix G6 with 100-300 telephoto


----------



## William_Wilson

No pictures but several thousand starlings have arrived during the last few days. They seem to be having an early stopover and feeding frenzy in the farm fields. You can hear the racket from a mile away. Perhaps there will be an early migration this year.

Later,
William


----------



## chocko

This taken today Blue winged Kookaburra










Also this one


----------



## William_Wilson

chocko said:


>


This bird is evil obviously! I suspect it is about to unleash a dastardly plan.

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM

Took the scenic route home from work this morning and there is a pond sort of thing going on. Surprisingly tame but they don't half make a racket I wouldn't like to be in any of the houses that back onto the green.




























Anybody any idea what they are, big ducks, geese ??


----------



## William_Wilson

They appear to be Canada Geese. Avoid locations where large numbers of them have been. They are honky slippery sh!t factories.

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM

William_Wilson said:


> They appear to be Canada Geese. Avoid locations where large numbers of them have been. They are honky slippery sh!t factories.
> 
> Later,
> William


Yep a quick bit of google and it appears that's what they are, I passed again this morning and they were still making a racket.

http://www.rspb.org.uk/discoverandenjoynature/discoverandlearn/birdguide/name/c/canadagoose/

I wonder what they are like cooked.

:biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson

BondandBigM said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They appear to be Canada Geese. Avoid locations where large numbers of them have been. They are honky slippery sh!t factories.
> 
> Later,
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Yep a quick bit of google and it appears that's what they are, I passed again this morning and they were still making a racket.
> 
> http://www.rspb.org.uk/discoverandenjoynature/discoverandlearn/birdguide/name/c/canadagoose/
> 
> I wonder what they are like cooked.
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...

Apparently good enough to eat. North American hunters shotgun them out of the sky during fall migration.

Later,
William


----------



## Sparky

Best pic I think I've taken in a while! This has absolutely no post processing, it's straight out of the camera










Mark


----------



## chocko




----------



## Mr Levity

I no longer have a decent camera, but over the last few years I've been lucky enough to get a few nice birdy pics.

We had a Blackbird at work that got so tame you only had to whistle and he'd come down for some sultanas.

A Robin that wanted to serve the customers.










A Yellowhammer that came for a walk with me very early one morning.



















A baby long tailed Tit










A Whitethroat










A Wren singing it's head off.










Unfortunately,our eldest daughter volunteering at the local cat rescue center resulted in us now having four killing machines so we no longer have so many visitors in the garden, but last year I found that a few extra birds were attracted to my feeder if I put a bread roll on the top of my feeder. I really can't understand why my wife got upset about that . :laugh:


----------



## sssammm

How coincidental, the girl who I handcuffed in the RLT8 post went to South Africa and became a top bird photographer

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]

sam


----------



## Mutley

Another Robin for this thread :laugh:


----------



## chocko




----------



## gimli

Awesome! Is that a raven ?


----------



## chocko

Yes .A young one that was outside my window at home.


----------



## chocko

Friends Young Harris Hawk


----------



## Nobbythesheep

Great pics guys!


----------



## ajdh

I'm a keen photographer and birds was one of my main interests. I don't get as much time for it since retiring, strange as it may sound. Here are a few images.










Spotted flycatcher










Laughing dove










Rufous tailed bush robin










Water pipit










Siberian stonechat










Desert wheatear










Collared pratincole


----------



## Krispy

"In 2001, peregrines bred in central London for the first time at Battersea power Station. The derelict building provided an ideal nesting location but was to undergo a major development.

In 2003, WCP were commissioned to prepare a strategy which would remove any ecological restraint that the resident peregrines might propose to future works. This was designed to ensure the well-being of the birds during the period of works and maintain their continued presence as a breeding species on site. This was achieved by the designing of a permanent nest facility which could be incorporated into the new architecture.

WCP, together with their clients, subsequently commissioned the installation of a 40 m box-section tower topped by a large nest box. This proved to be the first custom designed tower installed and successfully used by breeding peregrines in the UK"

http://www.urbanperegrines.co.uk/consultancy/wildlife-conservation-partnership/case-studies/battersea-power-station/

They were found living in one of the famous chimney stacks of the power station. Unfortunately, the chimney stacks weren't safe and had to be deconstructed and are being rebuilt as part of the planning permission for the development (a fascinating process in itself). Anyway, was lucky enough to see one coming into land on their new protected nest (no one but the organisation responsible for caring for the birds are allowed anywhere near the tower) but it was a murky day, I only had my point and shoot and they don't really like you taking pictures on site.















http://www.standard.co.uk/news/london/elton-johns-battersea-power-station-bash-fell-prey-to-falcons-9513020.html

:thumbsup:

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/birds-paradise-in-battersea-7228408.html


----------



## rhaythorne

A Parakeet feeding on my neighbour's peach tree.

Not the greatest photographs I know, but they're the best I could do under the circumstances. These guys generally fly very high and very fast and aren't often seen close to the ground so photo opportunities are rare.










There are huge flocks of these all over South London. I'd be interested to know if people see them in other parts of the country too.










They're noisy blighters. A few of Krispy's Peregrines would be useful around here I think 










Oh, and if I look out of the other side of the house, I can see a flock of Canada Geese! What a crazy mixed up world :laugh:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

rhaythorne said:


> A Parakeet feeding on my neighbour's peach tree.
> 
> Not the greatest photographs I know, but they're the best I could do under the circumstances. These guys generally fly very high and very fast and aren't often seen close to the ground so photo opportunities are rare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are huge flocks of these all over South London. I'd be interested to know if people see them in other parts of the country too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're noisy blighters. A few of Krispy's Peregrines would be useful around here I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and if I look out of the other side of the house, I can see a flock of Canada Geese! What a crazy mixed up world :laugh:


 We see them a lot in Berkshire...you usually hear them before you see them as there's no mistaking their distinctive 'chittering' squawking as they fly.


----------



## Tomh1982

Couple of shots from a while back. Sold my big lens now.

Buzzard



Tawny



cheers T


----------



## reggie747

Roger the Dodger said:


> Love the Long Tailed Tit, Chaffinch, and Blue Tit.....haven't I seen these before? Great shots. :thumbsup:


 You may well have done Roger, yes. Them particular shots are from 2016, the Gannets are 2015 if I recall.


----------



## Galimbe

There's only one photo)


----------



## Silver Hawk

A couple of days ago, we were removing strangulating honeysuckle from a whitebeam tree. We knew there was an old nest in the tree and there hadn't been any activity for months that we could see and it was too high to double check. How wrong were we  . With all the tugging on the honeysuckle, we managed to dislodge these two from the nest:










First response was "Oh no!", second response was "They are huge, what are they?" and third response was "God, they're ugly!". After a bit of Googling, it turns out that they are Wood Pigeon chicks and from what we've read, it seems Wood Pigeons are good parents and won't give up on their chicks easily....

As there was no chance of getting these chicks back into their broken / destroyed nest, and it was getting dark, we put them in shoe box and strapped it to the trellis under the tree they fell from. Next morning, a parent was feeding them :thumbsup: :










Two days later, chicks seem to be doing well but not the shoe box which is now full of sh*t and sagging somewhat with the weight of the chicks and parents. Any rain and it would turn to mush, so time to move them again. This time into a metal fruit bowl that has holes; built them a nest from twigs etc and they seem happy in it (very feisty during the move with lots of pecking of hands --- ungrateful things!). We also put the bowl higher into the tree, Again, the parents have found them and are feeding them.










Not sure how this is going to end. They don't have a lot of cover although we have tried to shield them from the sun and predators. So far so good......


----------



## Silver Hawk

It's been 5 days since we shook these Wood Pigeon chicks out of their nest :blush: . But they seem to be doing really well:


----------



## Chromejob

Should be taking to the air soon, I'd think. Job well done, sir.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Nine days later...must be soon now:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Day 14...want them gone now :taz:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Our collared doves are really braving The Beast From The East today....


----------



## chriswales

Heres a photo of a Red Kite I took in Wales


----------



## Andy300

chriswales said:


> Heres a photo of a Red Kite I took in Wales
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/19820595319


 Excellent shot :thumbsup: .. was that at Gigrin or one of the others ?


----------



## Cassie-O

Pigeons. I love them. :king:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

themysterybidder said:


> Pigeons. I love them. :king:


 Like rabbits...better in a pie! Yummy! :yes:


----------



## Cassie-O

Beautiful pigeon. :yes: No remarks @Roger the Dodger about being better in a pie! :nono: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cassie-O

Magpie in a tree.










I'm not exactly "in the know" with types of birds, but I think this is a starling?










Bird's nest.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

themysterybidder said:


> Bird's nest.


 That was a starling, and the nest is a magpies...


----------



## Chromejob

themysterybidder said:


> Beautiful pigeon. :yes: No remarks @Roger the Dodger about being better in a pie! :nono: :thumbsup:


 I grew up in San Francisco, where they're as plentiful as flies, descending by the hundreds (thousands?) on Union Square and other locations. Not widely appreciated. Only later in life did I learn they're Rock doves, but just learned that there's another variety or label for what I knew, feral pigeons.

We have red shouldered hawks in my area, used to having nests nearby and hearing the brood's teenagers loudly cavorting in late spring. Beautiful in flight, majestic sitting still on a tree or pole over a pasture watching for the next meal (their hunting strategy).


----------



## Cassie-O

Chromejob said:


> Not widely appreciated.


 I just love them! :yes:


----------



## Cassie-O

Two collared doves and one in flight.



















A pigeon looking a bit fluffed up in the wind.


----------



## Cassie-O

Seagull in flight.










Some sparrows, quite lucky to get some shots of them as they move so quickly!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

If you have a couple of Samsung devices like a phone and tablet, they can be synced together using the Samsung 'Sidesync' app. What this does is make your phone screen appear on your tablet, and you can then control the phone from the tablet screen. In photo mode, this means you can use the tablet as a remote shutter release and capture shots while being metres away from the phone. I set my phone up on a tripod out in the garden, focused on the bird feeders, then synced it to my tablet. I was then able to go indoors and remotely operate the phone camera without scaring the birds. Everything that the camera could see was on my tablet in real time, so I was able to click the shutter whenever a bird landed on the feeder. This was just an experimental first attempt, and some of the pics aren't too clever as the feeder was moving when the birds landed or the wind blew...I must tether it so it can't move for the next attempt. Only a few of the more common tits about today...hopefully I'll get some pics of the Long Tailed tits and the Nuthatch that frequent the feeder soon.

EDIT: Since posting this, I have found out that Samsung no longer support the 'Sidesync' app and you can no longer download it. This is because it only works with devices up to the S8 phone and lower. If you still have it downloaded, you can continue to use it, but if your phone is higher than an S8 you need the newer version, 'Samsung Flow' which does exactly the same. Incidentally, there are also lots of other 'mirroring' apps for non Samsung devices out there which allow you to do the same...you just need to search them out in the App store.

Blue tit, Great tit and Marsh tit.










Blue tits...














































Great tit...



















Marsh tit...



















Coal tit...



















Robin.










The set up...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Having made the feeder a bit more secure, I had another go at some shots of garden birds. It was a nice sunny day so they were out and about in numbers.

Blue tits




























Robin.



















The Nuthatch made an appearance...




























Just as I'd given up hope, the Long Tailed tits arrived. They normally congregate in a group, and the most I counted on the fat feeder was eleven...though the pics were too crowded.


----------



## Nigelp

lovely tits rog


----------



## wrenny1969

brilliant pics @Roger the Dodger thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman

Roger the Dodger said:


> Having made the feeder a bit more secure, I had another go at some shots of garden birds. It was a nice sunny day so they were out and about in numbers.


 Brilliant pictures. What's the feed you're using in the basket?


----------



## BlueKnight

Yes, yes...We see you....

(Black Cap Chickadee )


----------



## Roger the Dodger

spinynorman said:


> Brilliant pictures. What's the feed you're using in the basket?


 Hi, Norm...suet pellets and sunflower hearts in the baskets. I tried dried mealworms, but they were just left.


----------



## Nigelp

[IMG alt="Image result for bluebird car nissan" data-ratio="75.00"]https://www.affinityclassics.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/thumbnail.jpeg[/IMG]



Roger the Dodger said:


> Hi, Norm...suet pellets and sunflower hearts in the baskets. I tried dried mealworms, but they were just left.


 question are pints of cold tea good for them?


----------



## Boots

Nigelp said:


>


 Good to see a bird photographed in its natural environment.

What did you use to attract it; sunflower hearts?


----------



## Cyclops930

Only just found this thread. 













































Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Cyclops930 said:


> Only just found this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HRY-LX1 using Tapatalk


 Love the Goldcrest...Britains smallest bird I believe, with quite a unique nest, suspended between conifer twigs.


----------



## JoT

Egyptian goose and early goslings photographed yesterday


----------



## chulyquang

Silver Hawk said:


> I know we have a "Bug Photos" topic, but do we have a bird related one? :huh:
> 
> I managed to snap a couple of photos of our Jay through the kitchen window this morning. They are shy birds, so it's always a little difficult but he seems so keen on these nuts...


 nice shot


----------



## johnbaz

My pics have gone as I closed my account woth photoracket before they atarted charging as they removed twpo of my pics of my Heuer Helmet clock, They said I didn't have the copyright, It was my clock and I took the pics so I deleted everything and closed my account!!

Anyhow, These are probably different pics than were in PB!




































































































I used to go fishing each weekend and had a great little wormery going when this damned thing escaped from, a neighbours and decimated it, I think it went back weighing a couple of pounds more than whe n in came over the fence :taz:










It along with all the rest of it's birdy Chickeny ducky friends were killed by Foxy Loxy so my wormery was safe afterall!!










Sorry about the poor quality of the pics :yes: 

John :thumbsup:


----------



## champ

Just come across this thread.Some really fantastic pictures here.I particularly like the long tailed tits,Jay and nuthatch ones.I had a bird feeder stand and various feeders to hang on it for Xmas.Its been up over two months but hardly any takers so far.I was told that it will take time for the local birds to find it and feel safe using it but does seem to be taking a long time.


----------



## Varish

I have few bird pictures, but this is probably the best I shot!


----------



## fernface

champ said:


> Just come across this thread.Some really fantastic pictures here.I particularly like the long tailed tits,Jay and nuthatch ones.I had a bird feeder stand and various feeders to hang on it for Xmas.Its been up over two months but hardly any takers so far.I was told that it will take time for the local birds to find it and feel safe using it but does seem to be taking a long time.


 I had the same problem with birds not using the feeder station, just a tip, if you have a hedge/bush move your station nearer to them. Birds need to feel they have the security of cover before hopping onto feeders. It worked for me!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger

fernface said:


> I had the same problem with birds not using the feeder station, just a tip, if you have a hedge/bush move your station nearer to them. Birds need to feel they have the security of cover before hopping onto feeders. It worked for me!!


 This is a very good tip! My feeders are in the middle of my lawn, and it took several weeks for the birds to get used to using them. However, if the lady next door fills her single feeder that she has hanging in a tree, the birds all leave my feeders and flock to hers until they empty it, when they begrudgingly come back to mine again. They must feel more secure in the shelter of the tree.


----------



## champ

fernface said:


> I had the same problem with birds not using the feeder station, just a tip, if you have a hedge/bush move your station nearer to them. Birds need to feel they have the security of cover before hopping onto feeders. It worked for me!!


 Yes a good tip!.I will do this tomorrow.Many thanks.


----------



## JoT

Thread cleaned up and all dead links removed so time for more birds!

Family of Coots


----------



## JoT

Wood pigeon


----------



## Biker




----------



## NOTSHARP

Eider.





Steve.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Bit of a to-do on our lawn the other day. Green woodpecker minding its own business eating ants and along comes cheeky jackdaw just looking for trouble. Woodpecker saw him / her off and carried on feeding.


----------



## RoddyJB

This chap stopped by for lunch in my backyard yesterday...


----------



## Biker

What is it?


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

Biker said:


> What is it?


 It's either a pterodactyl or a black woodpecker...

If he's in the UK, then this is still quite a rare occurrence. Despite living in France, they have very rarely ventured over here. Black woodpeckers, not pterodactyls.


----------



## RoddyJB

Hi Biker & *DJJazzyJeff*

Here's another smaller type of woodpecker who stops by more often.

This one's a Northern Flicker


----------



## DJJazzyJeff

RoddyJB said:


> Hi Biker
> 
> He's a Pileated Woodpecker. He's a big un.


 Ah you're over the pond, with your fancy names! I think the pileated and black are the same genus, and closely related species wise. Our other (UK) woodpeckers fall into a different genus.


----------



## RoddyJB

DJJazzyJeff said:


> Ah you're over the pond, with your fancy names! I think the pileated and black are the same genus, and closely related species wise. Our other (UK) woodpeckers fall into a different genus.


 Yes for now. These Downy Woodpeckers just had lunch

The one on the left is the Dad, he came first then left - The next two images are the Mum feeding the son...









This Anna's on the left & Rufous Hummingbirds were at my kitchen window today


----------



## Biker

Wow, epic birds!


----------



## Hayballs

Friends of the family had this Lady build a nest in their hanging basket......










And the good lady delivered a set of 4 eggs 










after a bit of a wait :watch: :watch:

I think she'll need to apply for an extension










A bit of a squeeze now and lots of hungry mouths to feed


----------



## Xeno

A regular visitor........










Hayballs said:


> Friends of the family had this Lady build a nest in their hanging basket......
> 
> 
> 
> And the good lady delivered a set of 4 eggs
> 
> 
> 
> after a bit of a wait :watch: :watch:
> 
> I think she'll need to apply for an extension
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of a squeeze now and lots of hungry mouths to feed


 Brilliant collection, many thanks for sharing


----------



## Silver Hawk

Not a bird but almost as big as a bird...and this is my topic, so my rules :laugh:

Golden-ringed dragonfly in my garden this morning. Not sure I've ever seen this species of dragonfly before :clap: .


----------



## Hayballs

Watch it dizzna bite yir finger off.....


----------



## Biker

Silver Hawk said:


> Not a bird but almost as big as a bird...and this is my topic, so my rules :laugh:
> 
> Golden-ringed dragonfly in my garden this morning. Not sure I've ever seen this species of dragonfly before :clap: .


 Saw one of those chaps in our garden today, took some pics but left the camera in the garage.. Pics to follow.

First time I have ever seen one for real. delighted!


----------



## Biker

Here is a couple of pics of our wee visitor, apologies for the blurry one.

















Here are some bird pics from Barcelona a couple of years back

















picture taken from the ferry - between Thassos and mainland Greece.

















Woody and a tit from March.









Crafty bugger!









My mate Rob.









Another tit on my nuts









Fight, fight, fight!!!









Had this nest last year..


----------



## spinynorman

This little chap seems to like having his photo taken. He waited while I got the camera and happily posed, not even bothered by flash.


----------



## spinynorman

Cranes. In their nest.


----------



## Alpha550t

Never seen one of these fellas in the garden before.


----------



## Biker

What is it?


----------



## AVO

Sparrow-hawk?


----------



## Alpha550t

AVO said:


> Sparrow-hawk?


 I think so, bonnie thing . See them on the wing, but not down in the garden.



Biker said:


> What is it?


 Think it's a sparrow hawk, I don't think the beaks right for a kestrel.


----------



## Hayballs

Great pic. My mate is big time in to wildlife photography, so he confirms a female Sparrowhawk...... and a beauty at that.

If you get a minute, check out Norman Watson Photography


----------



## Alpha550t

Hayballs said:


> Great pic. My mate is big time in to wildlife photography, so he confirms a female Sparrowhawk...... and a beauty at that.
> 
> If you get a minute, check out Norman Watson Photography


 Thanks. I will.


----------



## KevG

Took these on this mornings stroll


----------



## Bow

Woody hunting for insects after the rain.


----------



## Bow

A couple from last year of our nesting Great Tits, we've been dead lucky with 3 successful broods in 3 years, fingers crossed for this year.


----------



## John_D

Well this would have been a bird photo but this chap seems to have scared them off....


----------



## Bow

John_D said:


> Well this would have been a bird photo but this chap seems to have scared them off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this would have been a bird photo but this chap seems to have scared them off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well this should have been a bird photo but this chap seems to have taken over and scared them all off!


 I now we shouldn't and I know they're vermin but you've gotta love a squirrel!


----------



## Hayballs

Bow said:


> I now we shouldn't and I know they're vermin but you've gotta love a squirrel!
> 
> View attachment 27457


 Cute but shame it's not a red one


----------



## Bow

Hayballs said:


> Cute but shame it's not a red one


 That would be a beautiful thing!


----------



## Biker

Bow said:


> I now we shouldn't and I know they're vermin but you've gotta love a squirrel!
> 
> View attachment 27457


 Tree rats.


----------



## Colin Belfast

Spotted these two posers last Sunday at Mount Stewart, National Trust, Co Down.









Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## chocko

Took this some time ago

Thought they were fighting


----------



## Bow

An old one that makes me smile.

what choo looking at?


----------



## johnbaz

A couple of Sparras!!



















And their nemesis if they come to ground, It belongs to neighbours, It mostly accounts for woodies though :aggressive:










Nesting time!










John :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

This common buzzard has recently started to sit up in the trees behind our house. From there, it comes down to sit on the fence or in this case the pergola before flying down to the lawn to feed on scraps. It was particularly fond of a macaroni cheese the wife had thrown out. It's very timid, and flies away at the slightest movement, hence the slightly blurry image taken on my phone at full zoom.


----------



## Davey P

Saw this little beauty outside the front of our house this morning. I think he's a kestrel, but regardless of whether that's right or wrong, we are calling him "Kes" anyway! :laugh:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

Found this poor wee soul on the side of the drive this morning. Very sad but what's even more sad is that I don't know what it is..
Anyone help





































Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoT

Coot and chicks this morning


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

Yesterday ALMOST got a fabulous picture of a huge bird of prey flying low over our house ... too slow to get it. But ... will keep look out today. Never ever seen anything that big over Hampshire , had huge wings with a jagged feather profile down almost the entire back lengths of the wings. Certainly not the usual hawks we get, so I am assuming its passing through ... migrating... anyone got any idea what it could be, has a screech like an Eagle , and it was around the day before making the cry, but was not spotted etc etc .... not that expire on these things , any ideas what it "may" be ? If its migrating , my guess is its moving South-to-North.


----------



## nursegladys

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Yesterday ALMOST got a fabulous picture of a huge bird of prey flying low over our house ... too slow to get it. But ... will keep look out today. Never ever seen anything that big over Hampshire , had huge wings with a jagged feather profile down almost the entire back lengths of the wings. Certainly not the usual hawks we get, so I am assuming its passing through ... migrating... anyone got any idea what it could be, has a screech like an Eagle , and it was around the day before making the cry, but was not spotted etc etc .... not that expire on these things , any ideas what it "may" be ? If its migrating , my guess is its moving South-to-North.


 Red Kite spotted yesterday according to this site

Bird news | Hampshire | goingbirding.co.uk

red Kite have been re-introduced over the last 20 years or so in Northamptonshire, and have spread around the UK



Biker said:


> Found this poor wee soul on the side of the drive this morning. Very sad but what's even more sad is that I don't know what it is..
> Anyone help
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


 @BikerBuzzard


----------



## Biker

nursegladys said:


> Buzzard


 Thanks, I thought it was as we have a lot nesting around here, just never got that close before.


----------



## JonnyOldBoy

nursegladys said:


> Red Kite spotted yesterday according to this site
> 
> Bird news | Hampshire | goingbirding.co.uk
> 
> red Kite have been re-introduced over the last 20 years or so in Northamptonshire, and have spread around the UK


 Thanks ,,, yes just looked up the reference photos and that was it ,,, huge though ,,, mature adult. I have seen a Red Kite here before last spring but not that size .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Biker

We have a healthy population of red kite up here too.. These were taken at a place called Argaty, where they are fed daily by throwing meat into the field and the kite dancing begins, absolutely spectacular .


----------



## WRENCH

These guys will peck your shoe if they don't get fed.










There are two families of Coots, and they are the most aggressive of all the species on the pond, although today gulls were trying to lift the chicks.


----------



## WRENCH

Poor quality picture due to "zoom". Two of the latest arrivals down the pond.


----------



## WRENCH

First day out with the parents.


----------



## PaulBoy

Your swan pic reminded me of this one I took some years ago? - Usually generates an "Ahh" response (so cute!)


----------



## Alpha550t

PaulBoy said:


> Your swan pic reminded me of this one I took some years ago? - Usually generates an "Ahh" response (so cute!)


 Ahh !


----------



## PaulBoy

More "back riding" activity with the local grebe family ...


----------



## WRENCH

Getting bigger and fitter.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Someone sent me this video of a Golden Eagle carrying off a fully grown fox. Must be awsomely powerful to take on a fox in the first place, let alone fly off with it in one foot... :scared:


----------



## Biker

Phenomenal!


----------



## WRENCH

Bit of a sad picture perhaps highlighting the fragility of nature. Only two now surviving out of eight. The nest is close to the public path, and in past years the young have succumbed to dogs, gulls, vandals and rats. This year I suspect it has been rats.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Back in February, he was living on our garden for several weeks:


----------



## WRENCH

Mother with her latest brood.


----------



## WRENCH

This morning at the pond.


----------



## WRENCH

Bumped into this lot on my morning walk.


----------



## spinynorman

I posted these in the camera phone thread, but they should really go here.

View attachment 33587
View attachment 33590
View attachment 33588


----------



## Welsh Wizard

This little one comes in every day .As soon as my wife goes out of the back door each morning he's there on the patio table. He'll even take crushed fat balls from her hand. If he's hungry throughout the day you'll find him bouncing around the garden fence almost as if he's calling for food


----------



## bridgeman

Due south from Berwick on Tweed today


----------



## chocko

Chubby Robin


----------



## Ugg10

This little **** has been living on our roof for the last month or so, hopefully it will be gone soon so I can put up more spikes (they nest in a gully on the roof, blocking it so when it rains we have a waterfall down the inside walls of the house !).




























From earlier in the year/last year - Storks at Knepp estate.


----------

